# Watchmakers lathe



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi all

i wasn't sure where to start this topic so if it's in the wrong place please move but I have a watchmakers lathe with foot speed control and as I have a problem with a nerve in my leg ( it shakes) consequently it makes the lathe rev, so I am looking for a way to convert it to something I can set by hand, I anymore has any suggestions it would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance Dell


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe a Light, Dimmer switch. i have one on my watchmakers 6mm Lathe. Works well.


----------



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi simon2

thanks for reply, I never thought of that is it man enough to control a motor as a light is a lot less power than a motor ( sewing machine 120w ) ?

Dell


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

i would think so. some light fittings have up to 9 bulbs. @ 60watt=540watt. To be safe, ask an Electrician.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I have seen numerous watchmaker set-ups using dimmer switches too.

There also are hand controlled rheostats available.

Like this one suitable up to 300w

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Variispeed-300W-Plug-In-Variable-Fan-Speed-Controller-Hydroponics/282813778605?hash=item41d903caad:g:uhEAAOSwI~taYIBk


----------



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi

have ordered a good quality dimmer switch.

my next problem is I need to use a three jaw chuck to make something for a non clock related project so I need to be able to fix it to my lathe, the chuck has three screws to fix it to an arbor and I have a spare Lorch 8mm wax chuck so I am wondering what is the best way to drill and tap it because if it is very slightly out it would be scrap.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated

Dell


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Dell,

I must tell You that no mater how accurate You drill the three fixing holes, they will never center the chuck true enough. To do the job correctly, You first must turn on the flat front surface of the wax chuck a special seat for centering the 3-jaw chuck, as shown on the picture.



The protruding part above the plain surface must be a perfect, almost tight fit with the centering hole in the back side of the chuck. (I hope my English is good enough so You can understand…) Then, after this is done, it will be no problem to put the chuck on the seat and drill the holes, using the chuck holes as a conductor. You first drill one hole, mount and tighten a bolt there, and then drill two other holes…

I must also tell, that using the lathe with heavy chuck and heavy and especially disbalanced detail in it, will pretty soon ruin the bearings of the lathe!!!


----------



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi Nevenbekrien

the trouble is although that is what I would like to do there is not enough meat to turn the wax chucks face down and leave enough for threading as you can see from the pictures the chuck has a fitting on the back with a 14X1.5 thread but the only 8mm arbor I can find is 14X1

Dell


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

OK Dell,

If I understand correctly, on the first of Your pictures is the back of the chuck, and on the second - the fitting part for the arbor.

If I see right, the fitting part looks as on this drawing



Then the wax chuck face must be turned as shown in the drawing, this will reduce it's thickness only by 1-1.5mm and will ensure correct centering.


----------



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok Nevenbekriev

I will give that a go I have two spare wax chucks

cheers Dell


----------



## Peter-H (Feb 6, 2018)

On the original Q, if the motor is a brush motor then a normal lamp (light bulb) controller should work. Get one which can do a few hundred watts.

If it is brushless, it will probably be a capacitor start motor (you can see a cylindrical component strapped to it) these cannot really be speed controlled. Well, it can be sort of made to work... The best thing is to get a small 3 phase motor and a speed controller known as a variable speed inverter. Control Techniques make them in loads of sizes, down to a couple of hundred quid, and the motors are on Ebay for probably less. You get beautiful speed control that way, and no brushes to wear out. The inverters can take a potentiometer so you can have a knob on that. I have one here: Commander SK.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I have one somewhere driven off a belt drive and pulley fitted to a variable speed electric hand drill which is properly mounted. You engage the trigger lock in the on position, and the speed can be varied from zero to maximum by the "thumbwheel" mounted in the trigger.

Similar to this.


----------



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

Just a quick update I have purchased this ( see photo) had to fit new bearings but very happy with it now.


----------

